# Jeans



## Collie (Jul 12, 2015)

I wasn't sure where to put this but figured western riders would have a good idea. 

I'm hard on clothes in general, riding in my jeans wears them even faster. It's to the point all my jeans, the butt is almost closer to my knees.... :sad: Nothing I've tried lasts without fading horribly or sagging and wearing threw some where fairly quickly.

Big problem, I need a 33"-34" (possibly 36" for riding in) inseam and a 25" waist, but most fit my butt are huge in the waist. 

So what's your favorite jeans that look good, fit you, and last? Hoping to find an option that's not $$$.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I always like wrangler jeans, the original cowboy cut or boot cut ones, or something like that. I used to work as a cowboy (the Australian version at least) so was in the saddle a lot for extremely long hours, and I wore them for everything else too, fencing (barbed wire will rip them apart fast as will stuffing a pair of fencing pliers down your back pocket continually), operating machinery, think of anything you would do on a cattle station and I did it in my jeans.

I cant remember how long a pair of wranglers would last, probably about 6 months to a year If I wore them once a week. I do remember however that they would outlast any other pair of jeans I got by a long way. And I have always had a similar issue to you by the sounds of it, to get jeans that are comfortable around my thighs they would be way to big around the waist, to fit my waist, I wouldn't even get them up my thighs. I always just tightened them up with my belt. 

I never really carried how they looked though, if they faded etc.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

the other thing you might try are moleskins. they are about the most comfortable pants I have ever ridden a horse in and good ones last pretty well. mostly they are cream coloured or white soy they can be hard to keep clean, but they are really comfortable.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

You can get Wranglers in a 26" x 36". Might even find Boy's sized jeans. Very lean fit. 

I like women's Wranglers Q-Baby style, too. You can get an 0 Long that likely would work. Smooth inseam.


----------



## Collie (Jul 12, 2015)

I order some wranglers, no where here carries womens or many sizes. If they last me even 6 months than it'll be worth it. Just threw out two more pairs because I could see light through the pockets.

I might ride 10-15 hours a week, but I wear them while working outside which is up to 8 hours in them doing fencing jobs or maintenance. 

Nothing more awful sounding than swinging into the saddle to hear the seat of your pants rip! Also have tore out belt loops.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Wrangler Q-baby are great for a hourglass figure.

Very comfy.

Not as sturdy as a normal Wrangler or Levi jean but still good.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

The back pockets where I keep my phone is about to wear through, but the two pairs of Cruel Girl I bought in 2012 when I started riding again are still going strong.

I hate ladies Wranglers - they add too much stretch to the fabric, so what fits great out of the wash gets all saggy by the end of a day.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm a fan of the wranglers. I have the Jackson 20X which are only like $30 and the Rock 47's which are about $60ish and then of course... I like the Miss Me's... but those are $100.... I only have 2 of those.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I like Ariat jeans, the Eclipse style. The material is heavier weight compared to my Wranglers or Levies. They are a little pricey so I search for the sales. I'M pretty sure you can get a 25 waist with a 35 inseam.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

I love Wranglers, they last me a long time. I like Rock 47s the best, and then Q Babies.


----------



## RANGER295 (Nov 23, 2015)

I still wear mostly Wrangers. I have found that the newer ones do not last nearly as long as the ones I used to get 15+ years ago when they were made in the USA. They make them in some very thin/long sizes so finding yours should not be that bad.

If you are not too worried about looks and you will wear them out anyway, I get Readhead jeans sometimes when they go on sale at Bass Pro shops for $9.99. They are surprisingly durable though they are plain.


----------

